# More cuddly after neutering?



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Both of my boy's are cuddle bugs, Jack even more then Chewie. Enjoy it, it's great!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if is the result of neutering or not but both my guys seem to always want to be touching me. I wake up most mornings with a dog on each side of me.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Boomer has always been a snuggle bug, but I think you right, after nuetering he has been extra snugglie.


----------

